# Warranty on Martha Stewart ironware??



## cabosailor (Jun 5, 2009)

Last night I braised a chuck steak in a Martha Stewart enameled castiron dutch oven (7qt).  When I went to wash it I noticed an area about the size of a quarter where the enamel is separating from the iron on the bottom.  I suspect a factory defect inasmuch as the pot has only been used less than a dozen times, has never been dropped, and has never had anything dropped into it.  The problem is,  I don't remember where I bought it and I can't find anywhere on line to contact someone about warranty issues.

Yah, I know, I should have bought a LeCrueset but when faced with price tag of over $200 vs $80 and absolutely no physical difference but the name, I figured I could buy a lot of groceries for the difference.  Does anyone have any ideas or am I just SOL.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

I think the warranty is 6-18 months, or when you are paroled, whatever comes first. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif I know, that was so wrong on so many levels, but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## cabosailor (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, I've been doing some web surfing and it appears that my problem is not unusual. With the exception of Le Creuset, it would seem that all enameled cast iron is produced in China. Surprisingly, this is even true of Lodge. The enamel separation problem is reported in reviews of all that I looked at, again with the exception of Le Creuset. The reviewers further report that customer service in each case was less than sterling, regardless of the manufacturer or importer.

Unfortunately, a 7 qt oval Le Creuset is $275 and way out of my price range as a retiree (cue the violins). So I guess I am left with two options. I could just buy another and use it until it also failed or I could simply go with a Lodge cast iron dutch oven without the enamel. My tendency would be towards the plain cast iron. I've had pretty good luck with their skillets, only one ever cracked on me and in fact I'll be using my 12 in for some blackened chicken alfredo tonight. I just really, really liked how easy the enameled one was to clean. Sigh! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------

